# кантилена



## janme (16 Ноя 2013)

Szukam utworu na kantylen&#281; na akordeon standard
pozdrawiam, [email protected]


----------



## grigoriys (11 Фев 2015)

Коллеги, посоветуйте пьесы кантиленного характера для начальных классов ДМШ (для готового инструмента), желательно оригинальные сочинения (не обработки).


----------



## janme (1 Мар 2015)

witajcie ponawiam prob o pomoc. poszukuj utworw klasycznych dla uczniw szkoy muzycznej pierwszego etapu nauczania. pozdrawiam Janusz z Polski.


----------



## Gera-sim (6 Июл 2015)

Онегин Романс.
Послушать здесь
В презентации можно увидеть какие изменения в оригинальных нотах нужно сделать.
Если это сложно, то можно купить. Обратится сюда


----------



## janme (9 Июл 2015)

Gera-sim dzi?kuj?


----------



## xhfujd (9 Июл 2015)

Две пьески (cantilena)
Если пригодятся буду очень рад.


----------



## janme (18 Авг 2015)

xhfujd писал:


> Две пьески (cantilena)
> Если пригодятся буду очень рад.
> xhfud dzi?kuj? bardzo


----------



## janme (21 Фев 2017)

xhfujd писал:


> Bardzo dzi?kuj?


----------

